# Sticky  New! Member pictures thread,



## A&E Exteriors

Here is me making the best hammer p.o.r.n ever posted ....


----------



## Jason muir

Here I am ready to tackle big Commercial reno


----------



## Roofcheck

thehockeydman said:


> First pic: The reason I consider myself the luckiest man in the world. I would move heaven and earth for this girl.
> 
> Second pic: Giving a talk at TEDx.
> 
> Third pic: Did I mention I'd do anything for my girl? She wanted to get a nice view of the forrest.


Whats the link to the Ted?


----------



## Joasis

A few non politically correct, my daughter isn't shooting an air soft gun and my grandson Taylor doesn't play flag football.


----------



## thehockeydman

Roofcheck said:


> Whats the link to the Ted?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oH1fcCiaT20


----------



## dmcarnes

Here's me with my 18mo. old daughter. Picture taken to show my wife the new toy I was going to buy the little bug


----------



## wackman

*Not new here but been gone for quite some time.*

Got curious and found my way back here, still remembered my username and password too!

Glad to be back.


----------



## hdavis

Welcome back!


----------



## AccurateCut

Mad hatter thats me


----------



## Lucien

My lovely May:clap:


----------



## Lucien

wackman said:


> Got curious and found my way back here, still remembered my username and password too!
> 
> Glad to be back.


Rottweiler! hardcore dogperson


----------



## Main Contractor

Reggae Park, Kuwait.


----------



## Mort

At last year's father-daughter dance.


----------



## Karpenter

*My best side*

Always the pretty boy.


----------



## JEFFANTRIM

*New to the site*

Hello, Im new to the site! Trying to get involved in the internet world to share my experience! Still figuring everything out so any tips would be helpful!


----------



## handreasonx

Newbie here  My name is Hannes. Glad to meet you all. I hope i can contribute something to the community. Cheers from Romania!


----------



## TNTRenovate

Buna Hannes!


----------



## IzzyRegan

Hi! Newbie from Sydney. Cheers!


----------



## The Bike Guy

*Hello From Sacramento!*

Hello All,
New to the site, looking to network and make connections in the industry. I deal in Bicycle Parking ordinances and solutions. Glad to meet everyone!


----------



## Zac123

Some of your photos are great!


----------

